# Hobbiton Movie Set - Travel Story & Weird Facts



## Nikos (Feb 29, 2020)

So, I have finally decided to write about my recent trip to Hobbiton in New Zealand, the one and only Tolkienland (with the other one being Ireland, I guess). All the material I have written about was solely collected by me and most of the strange facts I have shared were gathered by locals in Matamata (yes, I have done my part of research). I hope you enjoy my travel stories and photos guys!


----------



## Starbrow (Feb 29, 2020)

Love the pictures.


----------



## 1stvermont (Mar 1, 2020)

Thanks great stuff.


----------



## TrackerOrc (Apr 13, 2020)

When this virus has finally (hopefully!) run its course, anyone who has the chance should definitely get themselves over to NZ and visit this wonderful place. I was lucky enough to get over there last year and can't recommend it highly enough. Brilliant guides, really well integrated with the locals, nottihng too over-touristy (if that even makes sense).
Trip of a lifetime.


----------

